# What's going on with these trees dying



## Dave81NJ (Jun 7, 2018)

Hi all,

I hope to get some help understanding why these trees are not doing well. All other trees around the yard are good but a certain few 2 of them almost dead (very little leafs left). Photos were taken a few days ago.

Thank you.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

@Dave81NJ

Insect damage or possible drought stress? Could you try trimming back the dead looking stuff on the smaller plants (last two pics) and fertilizing/watering?

Possibly replant those two smaller ones?

Also.....welcome to TLF!


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

The tree in the first pic looks to have at least one girdling root. May want to take care of that.

The 2nd pic looks to have some new growth coming from the base of the plant. Could be a promising sign.


----------



## Greenrebellion (Jun 13, 2018)

First thing I always check is base of the trunk and roots around the trunk for girdling, vole damage, etc.


----------

